# emerge --oneshot portage fallisce. make.conf errato?

## Matte88

Rieccomi qui!

Oggi ho finalmente il tempo per dedicarmi a gentoo!

Dunque, sto pedissequamente seguendo il manuale, essendo la mia prima volta   :Laughing:  e tutto per ora è filato lisssio... Arrivato ad

```
emerge --sync
```

mi dà da aggiornare anche Portage ed io, come un bravo scolaretto ha dato

```
emerge --oneshot portage
```

 ma s'è bloccato. Ho letto il log a schermo e da quello che ho capito, il make.conf è stato impostato male. Allora mi sono detto "Hey, meglio rimettere tutto da default, sperando di procedere..."   :Confused: 

Ora sto piano piano procedendo:

-emergiato Portage

-etc-update --> -5

-Installati cracklib, libxml

-Ora sta eseguendo python-updater

Il make.conf l'avevo configurato aggiungendo solo 2 cose

```
-march=core2
```

 alle CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS

```
MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

Possibile che avessi sabgliato?

Ho un Intel T7300 Core 2 Duo http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA45

Manuale GCC da cui ho scelto -march=core2 http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-4.4.1/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html#i386-and-x86_002d64-Options

 *Quote:*   

> core2
> 
>     Intel Core2 CPU with 64-bit extensions, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3 and SSSE3 instruction set support. 

 

Grazie, a risentirci!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> Ho letto il log a schermo e da quello che ho capito, il make.conf è stato impostato male.

 

Se emerge ti dice che make.conf è sbagliato, lo sarà sicuramente.

Ma se non posti /etc/make.conf mi è difficile capire quale sia l'errore.

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> -etc-update --> -5

 

Per i futuri aggiornamenti ti conviene usare dispatch-conf che ti permette di vedere la configurazione che stai per distruggere/aggiornare  :-)

----------

## Matte88

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *Matte88 wrote:*   Ho letto il log a schermo e da quello che ho capito, il make.conf è stato impostato male. 
> 
> Se emerge ti dice che make.conf è sbagliato, lo sarà sicuramente.
> 
> Ma se non posti /etc/make.conf mi è difficile capire quale sia l'errore.
> ...

 

Oook... Il file non l'ho postato perchè come ho scritto ho riportato il make.conf al suo stato originale...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Come faccio a configurare il make.conf a puntino per il mio processore??? Il make.conf posso anche settarlo dopo aver terminato l'installazione di Gnetoo?

Grazie!   :Smile: 

----------

## table

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come faccio a configurare il make.conf a puntino per il mio processore?
> 
> 

 

Beh non esiste una ricetta universale, dipende da quali programmi installerai.

 *Matte88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il make.conf posso anche settarlo dopo aver terminato l'installazione di Gnetoo?
> 
> 

 

E' fondamentale avere inizialmente le impostazioni corrette nel make.conf almeno per ciò che riguarda:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

in quanto così ti risparmi un po' di grattacapi futuri..

Le USE invece servono per compilare i programmi per aggiungere determinate funzionalità, quindi possono essere cambiate anche in seguito alla prima installazione. I programmi possono poi essere ricompilati con le modifiche attraverso il comando:

```
emerge --deep --newuse --update world
```

per maggiori informazioni sulle singole use flags puoi utilizzare il comando

```
euse -i FLAG
```

 fornito con il pacchetto app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

